

Three Steps to Demystifying Online Dating - chris123
http://gadgetwise.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/02/13/three-steps-to-demystifying-online-dating/

======
chris123
Here's a link directly to OkCupid's blog, which is good/interesting for a
variety of reasons): <http://blog.okcupid.com>.

And here's a link to the related NYT article:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/13/technology/internet/13cupi...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/02/13/technology/internet/13cupid.html?hpw=&pagewanted=all)

That article includes customer acquisition metrics related to the blog's most
recent post: [http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2010/01/20/the-4-big-
myths...](http://blog.okcupid.com/index.php/2010/01/20/the-4-big-myths-of-
profile-pictures/).

That blog post has received 750,000 visitors in the three weeks since it's
been published. Those visitors resulted in 10,000 new members. That's about
34,000 visitors and 450 conversions per day and the overall conversion rate
was 1.33%.

If OkCupid had to buy that much traffic and conversions through a CPC program
they'd pay tens of thousands of dollars (or more). At $0.10 per click they
would pay $75,000 for 750,000 visitors, at a more realistic $0.20+, they'd pay
$150,000+. At a 1% conversion rate that would be $10-$20 per new member, or
$100,000 to $200,000 total for 10,000 new members. Sensitivity test the
variables up or down, but this shows the blog value-creation potential. Nice
work, guys!

